# 56 Dogs and Puppies to be Euthanized



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.lcsun-news.com/ci_12616347



> Quote: Officials at the Doña Ana County-Las Cruces animal shelter say they'll have to euthanize more than four dozen dogs this week to make room for 12 pit bulls from an unresolved dog fighting case that are set to be transferred to the facility at the end of the week.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


This is just heartbreaking, poor dogs








What an awful situation, it could've been handled so much better but it's probably too late to do anything about it now








It's horrifying to even think about how many dogs will die as a result of those people's disgusting decision to fight their dogs.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

You mean to tell me supposedly intelligent adults can't find a better solution than THIS? 

Maybe this should be posted in the Urgent section as well, perhaps some rescues can step in and take at least some of these or perhaps a PB rescue can take the PB's instead of putting them in the shelter.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came across this article: 

http://www.lcsun-news.com/ci_12626141

"LAS CRUCES - Following an overwhelming response from the public, 56 dogs that shelter officials had said they'd euthanize by the end of the week will be spared, Doña Ana County officials said Thursday."



Thank god their safe for now.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

OH my Gosh! Phew!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Best Friends couldn't take them? They've done so much work and changed how pitbulls are portrayed. Shame to see such experience not utilized at the expense of other dogs lives.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:The pit bulls were seized by the county as evidence in August 2007 for a case entailing allegations of dog fighting. But a state district judge in February suppressed all evidence in the case after concluding a search warrant was invalid. The state has appealed the matter to the New Mexico Court of Appeals, and a preliminary judgment by the court affirmed the district court's ruling. However, a final decision hasn't yet been issued.
> 
> The pit bulls' owners, brothers Daron and Duryea Scott, have not been convicted on the charges and have no relinquished ownership of the dogs. The brothers said they are show dog breeders.


So they've been warehousing the 12 pitbulls since August *2007*







while the county shelter is euthanising an average of 1000 cats & dogs every month!!!
How many more strays & owner surrenders will die for lack of space & funding while those 12 pitbulls continue to be held - if the owners were actually charged with the upkeep of the dogs, they would've signed over ownership long ago & at least some would be in new homes


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elliecdJust came across this article:
> 
> http://www.lcsun-news.com/ci_12626141
> 
> ...



Thanks for finding this update! But still, Alto's right, tons of others have likely been euthanized due to these pits being held and taking up so much space.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

Any life is precious....but why not euthanize the 12 pits? 12 lives vs 56 lives, seems like a more sensible option to me.


----------

